
Show HN: Crypto Mining for non-profits on the Browser - Philomath
http://addcoinplus.com
======
Philomath
Hi! One of the 3 programmers here :). We made this for a 36h hackathon (Hack
The North).

There is still 9 hours until demos but we thought sharing and having some
people try it out before would be awesome!

We have the Firefox plugin pending revision (will tell soon when they accept),
and the Chrome plugin fully working.

We used Coinhive [1] JavaScript Miner and HTTP API. We have a nodejs server, a
website and the plugin itself.

We would really appreciate feedback!

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246145)

------
ChrisGranger
I haven't run the numbers, but my suspicion is that it would be more effective
(both financially and environmentally) to simply donate your money to charity.
I'm thinking of older, inefficient hardware that winds up using more money in
electricity than the mined coins are even worth.

~~~
Philomath
You are right, it is less efficient. The thing is people don't do the
donations, but they are willing to have this process in the background because
they don't even realise it's there.

